# Snowbird late May?



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

PalmerFreak said:


> I'm going to SLC on business the week of 5/19 and it appears that Snowbird will still be open. Is it worth it to lug my sportube full of gear all the way to Utah for what could/should be pretty sketchy conditions?
> 
> Thanks for any input. :thumbsup:


Funny you should post this. I have been curious about Snowbird as well, although I don't have any trip plans. I have a bad habit of checking the POW alerts with my On the Snow app. (...I guess I like torturing myself?)

I had been wondering why no one seemed to be posting anything about Utah lately as according to the app, Snowbird has been getting a lot of 10+" dumps lately. A lot of them back to back too! If the reports are accurate, April has been an awesome month for them. :dunno:


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Snowbird's FB page has been displaying a lot of pow pictures recently.

Latest I've ever ridden there was early April but had some prime conditions. I know they are often open through Memorial Day and sometimes beyond. They are at 407" YTD right now which I think is about 80% of what they get in an average season, so overall snow totals are lagging a bit. But if they have had a few late-season storms to pad the base, that shouldn't matter much. They have 10 feet of base right now, that's not going to melt away any time soon.

I would still expect warm & slushy to be the flavor of the day, that late in the season though. 

Is it worth it? I'd do it if I were you


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Might as well go! 

I'm sure it will be hot as hell and pure mush, even with the fresh.. But it'll be a good time still. Everytime I visit UT and go to Snowbird and it's a hot/hard day. Just once I'd love to hit that mountain with 10-12 inches of fresh! It's steep enough to still have fun in mashed potatoes.

I've hit Brighton and Solitude on pow days though! Love those resorts


----------



## Jason913 (Jan 12, 2014)

better to have it in case an epic snow storm comes through... versus not having your gear.

worst case, you lug it all around for a little while


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

Snow bird has been getting the short end of the stick this year as far as storm totals go but 407 inches is still a lot more than most places get. The last 4 days have been amazing pow days in the Wasatch. But prior to the last storm it got really hot and a lot of snow melted and got manky top to bottom. To be honest, the riding conditions sucked for a few weeks before this last storm. The solar aspects are melting out but there should be plenty of snow to ride mid may. Id bring my snowboard if I were you, but don't expect amazing conditions. Regardless, it is still a BA resort and if it doesn't get to warm it should be fun enough with or with out fresh snow.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

david_z said:


> Snowbird's FB page has been displaying a lot of pow pictures recently.
> 
> Latest I've ever ridden there was early April but had some prime conditions. I know they are often open through Memorial Day and sometimes beyond. They are at 407" YTD right now which I think is about 80% of what they get in an average season, so overall snow totals are lagging a bit. But if they have had a few late-season storms to pad the base, that shouldn't matter much. They have 10 feet of base right now, that's not going to melt away any time soon.
> 
> ...


Snowbirds facebook is NEVER accurate. I have ridden there on days when they post a mad pow slash picture and that day was a groomer day no snow for weeks. Their facebook is super misleading.

On other notes, Snowbird will be fine late may, Don't expect it to be fucking spectacular though. It will be May riding, We almost never get snow in May so don't expect snow. It WILL be warm.


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

Just booked my stay at The Inn at Snowbird from 5/19 - 5/23. If conditions look OK I'll take my stuff and if not then at least I'm relaxing in the mountains.


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

PalmerFreak said:


> Just booked my stay at The Inn at Snowbird from 5/19 - 5/23. If conditions look OK I'll take my stuff and if not then at least I'm relaxing in the mountains.


I've been to the bird this late and it was super fun...Nobody around.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

They had 10" pow day yesterday from what I've heard...


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

When I looked at the mountain cams yesterday it looked like a white-out so maybe I'll get lucky.


----------

